# TripAdvisor - Review Rewards



## ronandjoan (Dec 13, 2012)

Tripadvisor has unique ways of saying thanks to their frequent reviewers.  I do not know the timing of their gifts, nor if they are always available.

At first, when I had reviewed quite a few places, they gVE ME  free $25 value book at Shutterfly.  Then after a whole bunch more, they sent a luggage tag - very sturdy.

The latest is  a $25 loan to help budding entrepreneurs -- 

very interesting...

Here is the email:  
You cared enough to review your trip to Costa Rica on TripAdvisor. Thank you! 
Now TripAdvisor wants to help you help someone in Costa Rica build a better life. 
TripAdvisor has allocated a US $25 loan* on Kiva, the microloan site, so you can help an entrepreneur in Costa Rica. Just click "Choose a borrower" below and choose one of the many worthy borrowers in Costa Rica. You'll help that entrepreneur purchase what they need to keep their business going and support themselves and their families.  
It only takes a minute to change someone's life. There's no cost to you, and so much to gain. Make a difference today!


----------



## eal (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! What a great idea.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Joan - I have done 50 reviews for tripadvisor, but have not yet seen such an email... how many have you done?  I would love to get the email you just got!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 14, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Hi Joan - I have done 50 reviews for tripadvisor, but have not yet seen such an email... how many have you done?  I would love to get the email you just got!




I've done 69 so far.  
Like I said, I do not know what/when these rewards come....and they are not listed anywhere that I see either


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2012)

I've done 50 and I received the luggage tag and a TripAdvisor zippered bag
that my wife loves. It does seem random on how or when they give them out.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 14, 2012)

*Trip Advisor*

As far as I am concerned they are a bunch of Gestapos.  There have been numerous bad reviews of hotels in Cabo that have been pulled by TA staff with no explanation.  All of us have a feeling it is because they are being paid by the hotels for advertising .


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 14, 2012)

70 reviews and Zipp from TA

Cheers


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2012)

only have to do 2 (or 6 if they have been reviewed recently) to get a $15 membership extension on TUG =)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 15, 2012)

*Appreciate It!*

I've received a baseball cap & the luggage tags from TA (hope I can locate them prior to our next trip).

And TUG has renewed my membership year in/year out because of my reviews. 

Now as for RCI: when they started soliciting reviews from members several years back, I contributed several reviews that were far watered down from those here on TUG.  Then suddenly, my user name/password were no longer recognized.  I did speak to RCI tech support but they couldn't help.  Oh, well...BTW, what are the review rewards given by RCI:hysterical:?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 16, 2012)

*address?*

I've written a bunch of TA reviews.  I've read that others are getting luggage tags, etc.

This made me wonder how TA got their address?  I don't have my address as part of my profile.  Also, I don't see where there is any place on my profile to add my address.  

So how did they send you promotional stuff w/o an address?

Just wondering....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 16, 2012)

Trip Advisor sent an email with a link to request the gift- that's how they get your address.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 16, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Trip Advisor sent an email with a link to request the gift- that's how they get your address.



Yup.  That's how I got my luggage tag too.


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 16, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> Yup.  That's how I got my luggage tag too.



Yeh I got a luggage tag also.......


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 16, 2012)

As a former "Destination Expert" on Trip Advisor, I will say I've grown increasing disappointed with TA in general . . . which is why I resigned my DE status earlier this year.

As a major international company, they were already doing such charitable work.  They have recently swapped out benefits and rewards to contributors (like the DEs and reviewers) to such  programs that make it look like they are doing something "new" for communities and other charitable causes.

My opinion is that they are not doing anything more significant than they were already doing (donating money) . . . they have just cut out their rewards and recognition to their content providers (reviewers and DEs) and "said" they are spending the money on helping others.

DEs used to get a nice annual gift from TA for all of their volunteer time & effort in support of their destination forums.  Last year, they said they wanted to send that money to charitable groups like "Doctors Without Borders".  While at face value that seems to be very benevolent, they probably didn't really add to the corporate spending they were doing for such causes.

Sorry to get on a soap box here, but really, Trip Advisor has become one of my least favorite recipients of my personal time and effort.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 16, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> . . .
> 
> Now as for RCI: when they started soliciting reviews from members several years back, I contributed several reviews that were far watered down from those here on TUG.  Then suddenly, my user name/password were no longer recognized.  I did speak to RCI tech support but they couldn't help.  Oh, well...BTW, what are the review rewards given by RCI:hysterical:?



RCI used to participate in an online travel "community" that was later bought by IgoUgo.com . . . which was how I first got connected with them for my travel writing and reviews.  That was probably back in 2005 or 2006.

Your "user name/password" on the old RCI Community would have been transferred over to IgoUgo.com at that time, but if it went unused for an extended period of time, probably was deleted by the IgoUgo folks.

For anyone interested in really being recognized and rewarded for quality travel advice and reviews, IgoUgo.com is by far the best place to invest your time and effort!


----------

